# Books on Options



## Gar (19 February 2008)

Can any of you guys recommend me some good books on options?

Cheers


----------



## Midget (19 February 2008)

Any of the Louise Bedford books are well worth a read.


----------



## Nick Radge (19 February 2008)

Option Volatility & Pricing by Sheldon Natenberg is by far one of the best books on options. Can't recommend it enough.

Another is The New Options Advantage by David Caplan. Even though its more geared to futures trading, the strategies and explanations are excellent.


----------



## reece55 (19 February 2008)

Options Trading - The Hidden Reality....

By Charles Cottle...

This book will change the way you look at options, that I can attest to.... You can get a copy at www.riskdoctor.com

Cheers


----------



## wayneL (19 February 2008)

Gar said:


> Can any of you guys recommend me some good books on options?
> 
> Cheers




Depends where you are at with options. The books mentioned by Nick and Reece are excellent if you already have a fair understanding, but could be a bit advanced if you are a beginner.

How much do you know already?


----------



## Nick Radge (19 February 2008)

Haven't seen that one Reece. Thanks - I'll take a look.


----------



## wayneL (19 February 2008)

Nick Radge said:


> Haven't seen that one Reece. Thanks - I'll take a look.



Cottle is very good Nick. I'm another raving fan.


----------



## Gar (19 February 2008)

thanks guys 

I understand how options are traded and how they work but I have never traded them or looked into any strategies for trading them


----------



## reece55 (19 February 2008)

Nick Radge said:


> Haven't seen that one Reece. Thanks - I'll take a look.




Not a problem Nick, I'm the same as Wayne here - really pages upon pages of fantastic material from someone who has really traded the instruments successfully....

Invaluable....

Cheers


----------



## chops_a_must (20 February 2008)

I received the Natenburg book, and Mcmillan's Options as a strategic investment today in the mail, thanks to the the lovely shop here. 

Just wondering which one is better to start off with. Not interested in "trading" options as such for the minute, just wanting to write covered options. So which is the better read for me now, considering I know more or less what I want to do? Probably more or less looking at the specific implementation side of things now for this.


----------



## lesm (20 February 2008)

wayneL said:


> Cottle is very good Nick. I'm another raving fan.




Nick, agree with Wayne and reece a very good reference. Have that as well as Natenburg. Two very good books.


----------



## RichKid (28 March 2008)

For those who have stumbled on this thread via the Beginners Forum it may be helpful to refer to our sister forum, the Derivatives Forum, which has lots of posts by proficient options traders. Those posts are as good as, if not better than, some of the material you'll see in the books.

Also note that there are other threads on recommended books for options trading in the Derivatives Forum, try searching for 'Charles Cottle' or 'Guy Bower' and 'books' and you'll find a few.

Good luck!


PS there are some good free downloads at www.riskdoctor.com (thanks Reece!), including interviews with Charles Cottle.


----------



## Grinder (31 March 2008)

agree with Richkid, the derivatives forum will provide you with everything you need to know. As far as books go, anything by McMillan is very useful.


----------

